
AICTE Mandates Microsoft Office 365 In Indian Educational Institutions - shrikant
http://www.medianama.com/2013/04/223-aicte-microsoft-office-365/
======
ankitml
So this is what you get after spending crores on open source by MHRD. Read the
details about how much govt spent on NMEICT - National Mission on Education
through ICT

------
lake99
India? This can only be because Microsoft bribed the 'right' people.

------
guilloche
It is shameless and illegal probably.

------
senthilnayagam
Free samples for addiction

